# Phuket Top Team's Andrew Leone signs with Bellator



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> The first thing that strikes you when you meet Andrew Leone in person is the very fact that he has really ugly ears. Don’t get us wrong, his ears are that way not because his dad is Shrek but it’s because of the hours, days and years of hardwork that he has put on the mats, working through the grind and trying to make it as a fighter. All he needed was a big break. Well, it seems that Andrew Leone has gotten his one big break.
> 
> Phuket Top Team’s Andrew Leone has announced that he has signed a contract with Bellator FC. Leone has a record of 5-2 and has been competing in Asian MMA organizations such as Pro Fighting and ROAD FC since the start of his career. Leone, who’s a former national wrestling champion back in the USA, made his MMA debut at Martial Combat 3 back in 2010.
> 
> Andrew looks to be following the foot steps of his older brother Anthony Leone, who also trains at Phuket Top Team. Anthony himself has been having quite an impressive run at Bellator with a recent win over former Bellator champion Zach Makovsky. While no opponent has been named yet, Andrew is expected to make his Bellator debut at Atlantic City, on April 4th at Bellator 95.


Andrew is a beast, I really look forward to him facing some good opposition.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like the type of guy you should get an interview with Bresk


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay!!! Go Andrew!!! He's going to kick some serious ass!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------

